

PyPy py3k status update - dbaupp
http://morepypy.blogspot.com/2012/11/py3k-status-update-7.html

======
aoe
Slightly off-topic, but when will we see such an implementation of Ruby (most
importantly, speed)?

Rubinius looks like a similar project, but it's not even as fast as MRI
1.9.2/3.

